# Pioneer SPH-DA250DAB buying & fitting advice



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

Just picked up my 2014 TT Amplified and first upgrade is going to be to change the Audi Navigation Plus unit for an aftermarket unit with Nav/CarPlay function - my TT has steering wheel controls and Bose so important to keep use of both

Ive read plenty of threads this weekend on what people have and think I am leaning towards the Pioneer SPH-DA250DAB

I contacted a local audio installer and they have quoted me £698 all in, broken down as £399 for the unit, £199 for the parts/fitting kit and £100 for fitting.

First things first, Dynamic Sounds do the unit for £359.99 https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/pioneer ... layer.html Also, not sure where they are getting £199 for the parts/fitting kit - again, Dynamic Sounds do the fitting kit for £68.90 https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... g-kit.html

What else would I need? He has suggested extra wiring is needed for steering controls and Bose adaptor (is that not included in the above fitting kit), DAB aerial and ground loop isolators because it uses RCA preouts (this is all a foreign language to me!!)

As it stands, it would cost me £428.89 to buy everything needed to fit the unit myself instead of their quote of £598 plus fitting unless I am missing something?

Finally, I am tempted to have a go at fitting it myself and save myself the £100 fitting charge - any advice for/against doing it all myself? The threads I have read with bits of fitting guides seem 'relatively' straight forward?


----------



## Tditt (Dec 9, 2019)

https://www.halfords.com/technology/car ... gIjP_D_BwE

Cheaper at halfords mate. If you can wait they have frequently discounted this product.


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

£390 at Halfords compared to £360 at Dynamic Sounds unless I am missing something? How often do they discount?


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

Take it you've had a look at and really dont fancy the china special android units


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

I'd consider one but prefer the look of the pioneer. I'm an apple user rather than android so CarPlay is pretty important so I can access my Spotify music, etc


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

Just wanted to check you've seen this post?

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2003463

These units have android auto and apple play as far as I'm aware. Also if it's just spotify and navigation not messaging then you can actually just connect your phone for internet and use the apps on the unit.


----------



## Tditt (Dec 9, 2019)

I was referring to the fitted price of £485


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> What else would I need? He has suggested extra wiring is needed for steering controls and Bose adaptor (is that not included in the above fitting kit), DAB aerial and ground loop isolators because it uses RCA preouts (this is all a foreign language to me!!)


If you get the correct Connects2 fitting kit, you will not need extra wiring for MFSW controls as the loom in the kit will include a "black box" that interfaces between the HU and the MFSW. You will also not need ground loop isolators. You will need a DAB aerial, but they are cheap. You will also need a set of four removal tools to take out the existing HU, by they are also cheap.

DIY fitting once you have all the parts is pretty easy and plenty of us are here to help you.


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

tttony said:


> > If you get the correct Connects2 fitting kit, you will not need extra wiring for MFSW controls as the loom in the kit will include a "black box" that interfaces between the HU and the MFSW. You will also not need ground loop isolators. You will need a DAB aerial, but they are cheap. You will also need a set of four removal tools to take out the existing HU, by they are also cheap.
> >
> > DIY fitting once you have all the parts is pretty easy and plenty of us are here to help you.


Thats really helpful, I would much prefer to give fitting it a go myself - take more satisfaction doing that

So all I need to fit it is the unit, this fitting kit (https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... g-kit.html) and this aerial (https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/pioneer ... tenna.html)? And that would make the unit compatible with Bose and MFSW?


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

Tditt said:


> I was referring to the fitted price of £485


I think fitting kits, etc are charge on top which makes the price less competitive


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> So all I need to fit it is the unit, this fitting kit (https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... g-kit.html) and this aerial (https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/pioneer ... tenna.html)? And that would make the unit compatible with Bose and MFSW?


Yes, that's the kit you need and it will maintain MFSW functions. I see that the kit also includes the four factory HU removal tools. The DAB aerial will do and you may not need to stick it to the windscreen. I think that some people have just rested ones like it behind the glove box. When I installed my Pioneer HU I installed a factory type DAB aerial using the DAB specific elements in the rear window and so I have no personal experience with the stick on type aerials.


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks again

This video makes it look pretty straight forward 




The only bot that confuses me is around about 5:15 in and talks about connect 2 blue wires to connect the amp, looks like he uses wire cutters, etc - what is this specifically for and would I need to do this?

He also mentions passing the USB through the glovebox (is this just for charging?) DAB aerial (I presume I can pass this through the glovebox and up the a pillar if I want the complete look) and the mic (can't tell if this is built into the pioneer of if this needs fixing somewhere as well)?


----------



## af_135y (Aug 31, 2020)

Not watched the vid but yes you'll need to connect the amp remote-on wires together to power up the amp. just bullet connect the blue wires and wrap it in fabric tape.
it's an easy install, all plug and play


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> This video makes it look pretty straight forward


I'm glad that I was not the one paying for that install. There are a few things that he didn't do correctly.

1. When he connected the two blue wires together, he should have also joined in the blue wire from the aerial adaptor. That is needed to supply 12v to the car's aerial amplifier.

2. He only connected one of the two blue fakra plugs from the aerial adaptor to the car's double aerial socket. That was because the two plugs won't fit into the socket side by side. What he should have done is remove one of the plugs from its blue housing. It will then fit into the socket alongside the other blue plug.

3. He didn't connect a DAB aerial.

4. When he inserted the cage, he didn't bend over any tabs to hold it in place. That means that the cage and new HU could easily be pulled out without tools.

5. He didn't show fitting and adjusting the brackets on the side of the HU. The positioning of the brackets determines how far the new Hu Sticks out from the facia. Some trial and error is usually needed to get it just right.

6. He didn't fit a frame around the HU to hide the edges of the cage (the frame comes with the complete Connects2 fitting kit).

7. He made no mention of connecting a mic for hands-free phone. The best place to but one is in the light unit in the roof. The cable is then run behind the left A pillar trim and behind the glove box.

N.B. don't turn on the ignition while the airbag warning light is disconnected as it will throw a fault code.

The car in the video has the cubbyhole removed from the glovebox. That left a big hole for the USB cable but looks messy. There neater ways of doing it. The USB cable is not just for charging, you can connect a USB storage device to it. I have a SSD with 10,000+ tracks on it connected to mine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Spainy86 said:


> I'd consider one but prefer the look of the pioneer. I'm an apple user rather than android so CarPlay is pretty important so I can access my Spotify music, etc


I'm 100% Apple. Never even touched Android. I fitted an Android head unit to my roadster, have wireless (and wired) Apple CarPlay on it and it works perfectly. Much bigger screen than Pioneer and Kenwood too, and better looking in my opinion.

I can't compare it to a branded head unit as I've never tried on in the TT, but it does everything I need it to, and I use CarPlay constantly.

Worth a thought.


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

tttony said:


> > This video makes it look pretty straight forward
> 
> 
> I'm glad that I was not the one paying for that install. There are a few things that he didn't do correctly.
> ...


Regretfully, I roughly followed him before I saw your comment and have come across a few of the problems you have mentioned and darkness has now fallen so I will have to recommence tomorrow

I will go over all the things you mention so thanks for that!

A bigger problem though, when I turned the ignition on to test it, everything powered up on the unit ok but absolutely no sound from the speakers at all and steering wheel remotes don't work either. Any of those major issues likely to be caused by the points you raised? Maybe point 1 or 2 perhaps, because I follow him on those?


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

tttony said:


> I'm glad that I was not the one paying for that install. There are a few things that he didn't do correctly.
> 
> 1. When he connected the two blue wires together, he should have also joined in the blue wire from the aerial adaptor. That is needed to supply 12v to the car's aerial amplifier.
> 
> ...


Couple of questions about these ttony (apart from still not knowing why their is not sound!!!) thanks for all your help

1. So I have connected two blue wires with a butt connector but there is one unconnected blue wire from the aerial adapter, can I snip the current connection and put all three wires in one butt connector, ie two in one side and one in the other?

2. I will try this tomorrow, I did wonder why only one was connected

The biggest question is, will any of this make the sound work though???


----------



## Spainy86 (Jan 19, 2021)

Posted a new thread with photos, still no sound!!!

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9455657


----------



## af_135y (Aug 31, 2020)

If you've connected RCA's, the 2 blue amp wires up, and also the FAFRA aerial adapter, you should have sound (and radio reception). That's all i did on mine. But i have read somewhere that newer models possibly also require coding to switch the amp on too. unfortunately i can't be sure as mine is a 2009 car


----------



## af_135y (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok huge caveat here as it doesn't apply to my setup, but i googled and found this:

https://www.justcarkits.co.uk/jck_blog/ ... el-adjust/

In the description it mentions compatibility from 2011 onwards, then links to this:

https://www.justcarkits.co.uk/jck_blog/ ... l-turn-on/

The price made my eyes water, but it *might* be what you need. i have no idea if other manufacturers sell a cheaper equivalent and i have never bought from that website. Hopefully someone will come on who has done an install on a newer mk2 like yours, and has a cheaper/simpler fix.


----------

